# The car that murdered at least 14 people



## Dalia

The Dodge was originally purchased as a police car for Old Orchard Beach, ME, but was sold to an elderly local man after the car began generating a creepy reputation.

All three officers to ever drive the car died in bizarre murder-suicides, killing their families and themselves.

The car later became the everyday driver for current owner Wendy Allen’s family, but this proved to be problematic as the car would randomly fling open its doors while going down the highway. Oddly enough, the GoldenEagle never turned on the Allens as violently as it did so many others… Wendy Allen reports the car has killed 14 people, but it seems the number is actually much higher…

In the 1980s and 1990s members of different local churches vandalized the car, and apparently each of the lead vandalizers died in horrific car crashes from 18-wheelers decapitating them. The car’s current owner even claims all 32 people from the two groups died under strange circumstances, 4 of them being hit by lightning.





killer car

Of all the strange stories related to this car, the deaths involving children are by far the creepiest. Two children, one in the 60s and one in the 80s, were hit by cars and flung across the street to land either under the bumper or on the hood of the GoldenEagle. Both died before paramedics could reach the scene.

The last story is the most chilling… In 2008, a kid was dared to merely touch the GoldenEagle, and a couple weeks later he murdered his whole family (even the dog) and burned his house to the ground.

Today, the car is in pieces after another church group decided a demon was living in the car back in 2010. The group stole the car, chopped it up, and distributed it to various junkyards, but Wendy Allen’s internet cries for help were heard and most of the parts were found and returned.

The same church group has harshly labeled her as, “The Sea Witch of Old Orchard Beach,” and claims she uses the car to cast death spells. Allen takes offense to people labeling her and the car as dark and demonic… “I say, it’s just a car that’s been passed down in my family for years, and people are reading too much into the things that have happened to people around the car, because: look at me, my family, my friends, we are fine, aren’t we? If the car was hell bent on killing everyone, well, why isn’t everyone dead?“

Source – road trippers


----------



## Fenton Lum

Sounds kinda like the cluster bombs we give the Saudis to rain down on Yemen, known to have a 90% casualty rate in the field.  I wonder where terrorism comes from.


----------



## Yarddog

This frying pan is deadlier !


----------



## deannalw

I like creepy, but that's a pretty disjointed story


----------



## xotoxi

This would make a great Stephen King story.


----------



## deannalw

He already did that one


----------



## Dalia

One of the two remaining models of Christine used in the film




La Plymouth Fury du film, exposée lors de l'édition 2016 du Mondial de l'automobile de Paris.

Christine (1983 film) - Wikipedia


----------



## deannalw

Beautiful in a hideous kinda way


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> The Dodge was originally purchased as a police car for Old Orchard Beach, ME, but was sold to an elderly local man after the car began generating a creepy reputation.
> 
> All three officers to ever drive the car died in bizarre murder-suicides, killing their families and themselves.
> 
> The car later became the everyday driver for current owner Wendy Allen’s family, but this proved to be problematic as the car would randomly fling open its doors while going down the highway. Oddly enough, the GoldenEagle never turned on the Allens as violently as it did so many others… Wendy Allen reports the car has killed 14 people, but it seems the number is actually much higher…
> 
> In the 1980s and 1990s members of different local churches vandalized the car, and apparently each of the lead vandalizers died in horrific car crashes from 18-wheelers decapitating them. The car’s current owner even claims all 32 people from the two groups died under strange circumstances, 4 of them being hit by lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killer car
> 
> Of all the strange stories related to this car, the deaths involving children are by far the creepiest. Two children, one in the 60s and one in the 80s, were hit by cars and flung across the street to land either under the bumper or on the hood of the GoldenEagle. Both died before paramedics could reach the scene.
> 
> The last story is the most chilling… In 2008, a kid was dared to merely touch the GoldenEagle, and a couple weeks later he murdered his whole family (even the dog) and burned his house to the ground.
> 
> Today, the car is in pieces after another church group decided a demon was living in the car back in 2010. The group stole the car, chopped it up, and distributed it to various junkyards, but Wendy Allen’s internet cries for help were heard and most of the parts were found and returned.
> 
> The same church group has harshly labeled her as, “The Sea Witch of Old Orchard Beach,” and claims she uses the car to cast death spells. Allen takes offense to people labeling her and the car as dark and demonic… “I say, it’s just a car that’s been passed down in my family for years, and people are reading too much into the things that have happened to people around the car, because: look at me, my family, my friends, we are fine, aren’t we? If the car was hell bent on killing everyone, well, why isn’t everyone dead?“
> 
> Source – road trippers



Dalia, you find THE most interesting stories.  

Looks like a 1964 model.  I had two Dodges from that year, though not this model.  No death stories I'm afraid.


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> One of the two remaining models of Christine used in the film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Plymouth Fury du film, exposée lors de l'édition 2016 du Mondial de l'automobile de Paris.
> 
> Christine (1983 film) - Wikipedia




That's a '58.  
My family had the station wagon version of that.  We put many many miles on it travelling between the North and the South.


----------



## Dalia

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dodge was originally purchased as a police car for Old Orchard Beach, ME, but was sold to an elderly local man after the car began generating a creepy reputation.
> 
> All three officers to ever drive the car died in bizarre murder-suicides, killing their families and themselves.
> 
> The car later became the everyday driver for current owner Wendy Allen’s family, but this proved to be problematic as the car would randomly fling open its doors while going down the highway. Oddly enough, the GoldenEagle never turned on the Allens as violently as it did so many others… Wendy Allen reports the car has killed 14 people, but it seems the number is actually much higher…
> 
> In the 1980s and 1990s members of different local churches vandalized the car, and apparently each of the lead vandalizers died in horrific car crashes from 18-wheelers decapitating them. The car’s current owner even claims all 32 people from the two groups died under strange circumstances, 4 of them being hit by lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killer car
> 
> Of all the strange stories related to this car, the deaths involving children are by far the creepiest. Two children, one in the 60s and one in the 80s, were hit by cars and flung across the street to land either under the bumper or on the hood of the GoldenEagle. Both died before paramedics could reach the scene.
> 
> The last story is the most chilling… In 2008, a kid was dared to merely touch the GoldenEagle, and a couple weeks later he murdered his whole family (even the dog) and burned his house to the ground.
> 
> Today, the car is in pieces after another church group decided a demon was living in the car back in 2010. The group stole the car, chopped it up, and distributed it to various junkyards, but Wendy Allen’s internet cries for help were heard and most of the parts were found and returned.
> 
> The same church group has harshly labeled her as, “The Sea Witch of Old Orchard Beach,” and claims she uses the car to cast death spells. Allen takes offense to people labeling her and the car as dark and demonic… “I say, it’s just a car that’s been passed down in my family for years, and people are reading too much into the things that have happened to people around the car, because: look at me, my family, my friends, we are fine, aren’t we? If the car was hell bent on killing everyone, well, why isn’t everyone dead?“
> 
> Source – road trippers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia, you find THE most interesting stories.
> 
> Looks like a 1964 model.  I had two Dodges from that year, though not this model.  No death stories I'm afraid.
Click to expand...

Bonjour Pogo  thank you for the compliment  Do you know that stephen King was hit by a car in 1999 and after the driver of the car was found dead at his home ?
To see the newpaper page bigger clic on it...






Source new-visions.com


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dodge was originally purchased as a police car for Old Orchard Beach, ME, but was sold to an elderly local man after the car began generating a creepy reputation.
> 
> All three officers to ever drive the car died in bizarre murder-suicides, killing their families and themselves.
> 
> The car later became the everyday driver for current owner Wendy Allen’s family, but this proved to be problematic as the car would randomly fling open its doors while going down the highway. Oddly enough, the GoldenEagle never turned on the Allens as violently as it did so many others… Wendy Allen reports the car has killed 14 people, but it seems the number is actually much higher…
> 
> In the 1980s and 1990s members of different local churches vandalized the car, and apparently each of the lead vandalizers died in horrific car crashes from 18-wheelers decapitating them. The car’s current owner even claims all 32 people from the two groups died under strange circumstances, 4 of them being hit by lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killer car
> 
> Of all the strange stories related to this car, the deaths involving children are by far the creepiest. Two children, one in the 60s and one in the 80s, were hit by cars and flung across the street to land either under the bumper or on the hood of the GoldenEagle. Both died before paramedics could reach the scene.
> 
> The last story is the most chilling… In 2008, a kid was dared to merely touch the GoldenEagle, and a couple weeks later he murdered his whole family (even the dog) and burned his house to the ground.
> 
> Today, the car is in pieces after another church group decided a demon was living in the car back in 2010. The group stole the car, chopped it up, and distributed it to various junkyards, but Wendy Allen’s internet cries for help were heard and most of the parts were found and returned.
> 
> The same church group has harshly labeled her as, “The Sea Witch of Old Orchard Beach,” and claims she uses the car to cast death spells. Allen takes offense to people labeling her and the car as dark and demonic… “I say, it’s just a car that’s been passed down in my family for years, and people are reading too much into the things that have happened to people around the car, because: look at me, my family, my friends, we are fine, aren’t we? If the car was hell bent on killing everyone, well, why isn’t everyone dead?“
> 
> Source – road trippers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia, you find THE most interesting stories.
> 
> Looks like a 1964 model.  I had two Dodges from that year, though not this model.  No death stories I'm afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bonjour Pogo  thank you for the compliment  Do you know that stephen King was hit by a car in 1999 and after the driver of the car was found dead at his home ?
> To see the newpaper page bigger clic on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source new-visions.com
Click to expand...


Bonsoir Dalia.  I knew Stephen King had been hit by a car but didn't know about the strange death of the driver.
Again, good stuff.


----------



## miketx

xotoxi said:


> This would make a great Stephen King story.


Yeah! They could even give the car a name like Christine or something.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> The Dodge was originally purchased as a police car for Old Orchard Beach, ME, but was sold to an elderly local man after the car began generating a creepy reputation.
> 
> All three officers to ever drive the car died in bizarre murder-suicides, killing their families and themselves.
> 
> The car later became the everyday driver for current owner Wendy Allen’s family, but this proved to be problematic as the car would randomly fling open its doors while going down the highway. Oddly enough, the GoldenEagle never turned on the Allens as violently as it did so many others… Wendy Allen reports the car has killed 14 people, but it seems the number is actually much higher…
> 
> In the 1980s and 1990s members of different local churches vandalized the car, and apparently each of the lead vandalizers died in horrific car crashes from 18-wheelers decapitating them. The car’s current owner even claims all 32 people from the two groups died under strange circumstances, 4 of them being hit by lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killer car
> 
> Of all the strange stories related to this car, the deaths involving children are by far the creepiest. Two children, one in the 60s and one in the 80s, were hit by cars and flung across the street to land either under the bumper or on the hood of the GoldenEagle. Both died before paramedics could reach the scene.
> 
> The last story is the most chilling… In 2008, a kid was dared to merely touch the GoldenEagle, and a couple weeks later he murdered his whole family (even the dog) and burned his house to the ground.
> 
> Today, the car is in pieces after another church group decided a demon was living in the car back in 2010. The group stole the car, chopped it up, and distributed it to various junkyards, but Wendy Allen’s internet cries for help were heard and most of the parts were found and returned.
> 
> The same church group has harshly labeled her as, “The Sea Witch of Old Orchard Beach,” and claims she uses the car to cast death spells. Allen takes offense to people labeling her and the car as dark and demonic… “I say, it’s just a car that’s been passed down in my family for years, and people are reading too much into the things that have happened to people around the car, because: look at me, my family, my friends, we are fine, aren’t we? If the car was hell bent on killing everyone, well, why isn’t everyone dead?“
> 
> Source – road trippers


Dodge (now Chrysler) normally makes pretty good cars.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dodge was originally purchased as a police car for Old Orchard Beach, ME, but was sold to an elderly local man after the car began generating a creepy reputation.
> 
> All three officers to ever drive the car died in bizarre murder-suicides, killing their families and themselves.
> 
> The car later became the everyday driver for current owner Wendy Allen’s family, but this proved to be problematic as the car would randomly fling open its doors while going down the highway. Oddly enough, the GoldenEagle never turned on the Allens as violently as it did so many others… Wendy Allen reports the car has killed 14 people, but it seems the number is actually much higher…
> 
> In the 1980s and 1990s members of different local churches vandalized the car, and apparently each of the lead vandalizers died in horrific car crashes from 18-wheelers decapitating them. The car’s current owner even claims all 32 people from the two groups died under strange circumstances, 4 of them being hit by lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killer car
> 
> Of all the strange stories related to this car, the deaths involving children are by far the creepiest. Two children, one in the 60s and one in the 80s, were hit by cars and flung across the street to land either under the bumper or on the hood of the GoldenEagle. Both died before paramedics could reach the scene.
> 
> The last story is the most chilling… In 2008, a kid was dared to merely touch the GoldenEagle, and a couple weeks later he murdered his whole family (even the dog) and burned his house to the ground.
> 
> Today, the car is in pieces after another church group decided a demon was living in the car back in 2010. The group stole the car, chopped it up, and distributed it to various junkyards, but Wendy Allen’s internet cries for help were heard and most of the parts were found and returned.
> 
> The same church group has harshly labeled her as, “The Sea Witch of Old Orchard Beach,” and claims she uses the car to cast death spells. Allen takes offense to people labeling her and the car as dark and demonic… “I say, it’s just a car that’s been passed down in my family for years, and people are reading too much into the things that have happened to people around the car, because: look at me, my family, my friends, we are fine, aren’t we? If the car was hell bent on killing everyone, well, why isn’t everyone dead?“
> 
> Source – road trippers
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge (now Chrysler) normally makes pretty good cars.
Click to expand...

Great American car


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dodge was originally purchased as a police car for Old Orchard Beach, ME, but was sold to an elderly local man after the car began generating a creepy reputation.
> 
> All three officers to ever drive the car died in bizarre murder-suicides, killing their families and themselves.
> 
> The car later became the everyday driver for current owner Wendy Allen’s family, but this proved to be problematic as the car would randomly fling open its doors while going down the highway. Oddly enough, the GoldenEagle never turned on the Allens as violently as it did so many others… Wendy Allen reports the car has killed 14 people, but it seems the number is actually much higher…
> 
> In the 1980s and 1990s members of different local churches vandalized the car, and apparently each of the lead vandalizers died in horrific car crashes from 18-wheelers decapitating them. The car’s current owner even claims all 32 people from the two groups died under strange circumstances, 4 of them being hit by lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killer car
> 
> Of all the strange stories related to this car, the deaths involving children are by far the creepiest. Two children, one in the 60s and one in the 80s, were hit by cars and flung across the street to land either under the bumper or on the hood of the GoldenEagle. Both died before paramedics could reach the scene.
> 
> The last story is the most chilling… In 2008, a kid was dared to merely touch the GoldenEagle, and a couple weeks later he murdered his whole family (even the dog) and burned his house to the ground.
> 
> Today, the car is in pieces after another church group decided a demon was living in the car back in 2010. The group stole the car, chopped it up, and distributed it to various junkyards, but Wendy Allen’s internet cries for help were heard and most of the parts were found and returned.
> 
> The same church group has harshly labeled her as, “The Sea Witch of Old Orchard Beach,” and claims she uses the car to cast death spells. Allen takes offense to people labeling her and the car as dark and demonic… “I say, it’s just a car that’s been passed down in my family for years, and people are reading too much into the things that have happened to people around the car, because: look at me, my family, my friends, we are fine, aren’t we? If the car was hell bent on killing everyone, well, why isn’t everyone dead?“
> 
> Source – road trippers
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge (now Chrysler) normally makes pretty good cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great American car
Click to expand...


Actually Dodge has been part of Chrysler almost 90 years (1928).  That killer car in the OP, being a 1964 model, may have a "50th anniversary 1914-1964") emblem on its steering wheel.  My 1964 Dart slant six convertible had it, I presume they all did.


----------



## xotoxi

miketx said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would make a great Stephen King story.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! They could even give the car a name like Christine or something.
Click to expand...

Or Larry.


----------



## featherlite

Dalia said:


> One of the two remaining models of Christine used in the film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Plymouth Fury du film, exposée lors de l'édition 2016 du Mondial de l'automobile de Paris.
> 
> Christine (1983 film) - Wikipedia



So that rundown looking car with the creepy history was the idea behind Steven Kings movie?

That was one mean, jealous car, you knew when that old radio started playing...it was going to get scary.


----------

